# Pieces for Piano and Solo Trumpet?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone know any good pieces for piano and solo trumpet? Here are three I like.





Arthur Honegger: Intrada (Tom Hooten, trumpet)





Joseph Turrin: Caprice (Phil Smith, trumpet)





Guy Ropartz: Andante and Allegro (Phil Smith, trumpet)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Enescu - Legende






Hindemith - Trumpet Sonata






Kennan - Trumpet Sonata (here's the first movement)






oh and maybe one of mine

Trumpet and Piano


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I've heard the Honegger _Intrada_ and the Hindemith _Sonata_ and liked them both!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Florent Schmitt's _Suite en trois parties_, Op. 133 (1955):






Luscious harmonies and colors... what more could one want?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

One of the best known for fun double-tonguing

Goedicke - Concert Etude


----------

